

Show HN: We paid $10,000 to make a documentary, here's the result - gridspy
http://gridspy.com/#doco

======
gridspy
We'd rather tell our story and encourage word of mouth than just purchase
clicks. So we invested our advertising budget into a film for more organic
marketing. We're really delighted to see how much our client (AJ Bates, who
talks in this video) loves our product.

Hopefully this encourages the word of mouth and organic growth we're already
experiencing to continue and perhaps accelerate.

Just to clarify, the filming bill was about $10,000 USD and noone on camera
was paid to appear.

------
cecja
10000 bucks was way to much. It seems rather amateurish. Content is good
though.

~~~
sixQuarks
I didn't watch the whole thing, but from skipping around, I agree. Just seemed
like a bunch of interviews. I clicked thinking I was going to be impressed by
some special effects or something. Considering most kickstarter videos look
better than this, I'm wondering where the $10k was spent.

